# Spent all night vomiting / shaking w/ diarrhea - Vet Visit?



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

*UPDATE for Everyone - I paid 910.XX for the whole procedure - VPI insurance paid 670.00 of the bill. Just figured i'd share. I've been extremely happy with the*m.

Not sure if he ate something I didn't see / notice or got some sort of stomach bug / illness or has a blockage.

Kane vomited around 10pm then started shaking. Was acting relatively normal but seemed a little lethargic before he vomited. He threw up food. he had thrown up some bile on Tuesday which is unusual for him as well, but then seemed perfectly normal after.

He's been taking water the entire time, last night included.

He then threw up again around midnight or so, had diarrhea as well. Was squating down to attempt to have a bowl movement but wasn't.

I just woke up to take him out again - another small round of loose stools, but he hasn't puked since about 3 (he ate a bunch of grass and then yacked). Drank some more water before we went out. He still doesn't look normal though. He's slow, kinda moapy walking around. Although its also freezing and raining here which he doesn't like.

Last night he was shaking pretty bad for a while. I debated taking him to the emergency vet but by 3 am I figure he can wait til 8 when my vet opens in an hour.

Anyways - thoughts? I think i'm going to take him to the vet here once they open regardless.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

My dog did something similar the other day. After he threw up a rock, he got better.

Hope he gets better soon. GL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe he ate something he shouldnt have, Poor boy though. Hope he feels better soon .


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Welllllll

so far and 900 bucks later - we had some X-rays and blood work done. Waiting to hear back on the results - should be very shortly. 

Has some anti-nausea medicine inject, some sub-q fluids, some take home anti nausea pills and instructions for a bland diet.

I don't think he ate anything he shouldn't have, but maybe he snuck something somehow.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG $900 theres a fun vet trip, hopefully you find out some answers and he can get better fast.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow $900? Hope it turns out to be something.. lol Keep us posted and hope all turns well and makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, blood results showed elevated white cell count, but that would be expected due to inflammation of the GI tract / stress but everything else was normal.

X-rays showed no obvious blockages. 

He threw up once after the vet and had another rather ugly bowel movement just a bit ago.

He seems a little better though, the sub-q fluids are going down and he's not shaking any longer. 

I give him more of his medicine around 8-10. So hopefully he's on the path back to feeling good. I wish we had a definitive answer to what it was. If they said he keeps vomiting isn't showing some real improvement by tonight to bring him back in and they'll do more tests like an ultrasound etc.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well hopefully he improves, Hate spending money like that and not getting answers , atleast if its something they found it justifys spending so much  , guess nonews is good news though in some situations . maybe just got a bit of a bug .


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Bump for update on the insurance.

Kane is doing much better - still giving him a little cottage cheese and watching him but I think it was a stomach bug.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats great the insurance covered that much , makes it worth buying when you have stuff like this pop up. Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

OUCH! I think it's worth it tho to take them in when it's a scary-unknown thing like you were describing. Hope he perks right up.


----------

